# Found PFD at the Westwater put in.



## Hecht970 (Jun 21, 2009)

Found Carpenters PFD at Ruby Horse Thief Take out/ Westwater put in. Please Identify.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you tell the ranger?


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the contact number for Lynn Carpenter who notified the Moab BLM that a red rescue vest was lost - could you share your phone number with me and I will pass it along to Lynn? Feel free to give me a call at 435-259-2136


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am calling Lynne right now. Thanks. She will be very happy to hear it. You all are the best.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

It's only a matter of time before Lynn sees this thread I pasted in his new lost pfd thread.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...-westwater-putin-on-sunday-10-21-a-45582.html


----------



## lchastai (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Matt, I sent you an email on Friday - you must not have gotten it? Can you email me at [email protected]. Thanks! Lynne


----------

